# TSVal counter in FreeBSD 12



## Valentinus (Aug 8, 2019)

In my FreeBSD12 (tcpdump) show "TSVal" value in outgoing packets is very different due to which remote servers sometimes do not respond.

There were no such problems on the previous OS FreeBSD 11.

How to configure "TSVal" generation similarly to the previous OS FreeBSD 11 ?

Im include screenshots of TCPDUMP


----------

